# Chinaman x Spike Vintage



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I saw this on another forum and thought I would post it it's an old advertisement for the chinaman x spike breeding


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

He is definately a business man, no doubt. The man has made and continues to make a fortune off of his glory days.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

there being advertised as studs,both males.kind of a peddler move if you ask me.
good dogs none the less.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

look at the number of litters the guy has going on....definately peddler or puppymill if you ask me. I agree that he has produced some good dogs in the past but anytime your sole reason for breeding is $$$ you aren't gonna throw anything much better that the next peddler.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

cane76 said:


> there being advertised as studs,both males.kind of a peddler move if you ask me.
> good dogs none the less.


LOL yeah I have heard a lot of tom garner being a peddler I don't know much about him .. I just thought it was a cool vintage advertisement.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

but is this where the chinaman line came from?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

chic4pits said:


> but is this where the chinaman line came from?


Yup, that's Chinaman himself in the picture.

On a side note, does anyone know how he came up with that name?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

um..nifty..i had a chinaman, she's the blk. pup in my photos, looks alot like the chinaman in that photo uptop. kewl.
one things for sure, he's got some really good BL's up there..


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

> Yup, that's Chinaman himself in the picture.
> 
> On a side note, does anyone know how he came up with that name?


I read somewhere the name came from the slanted eyes that Chinaman had, and is carried on to his offspring. Im not sure if its true, but I've have seen this trait w/ many of those dogs.


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Any idea how long ago this advertisement was made? I noticed that his pups were going for $300, now they go for $900-$1000.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I believe chineman was born in the late 70's are early 80's,a damn good period for gamedogs considering homer,jeep, and a whole host of others born in that era.
chinamans ped.born 1977.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [26] :: GARNER'S CHINAMAN (4XW)


----------

